# Are they pregnant?



## Mike83 (Apr 25, 2006)

I got two sword females with some spots, what do you think and how long? 
When I look close, on there dark spots, I see little dots.


female 1


















female 2, she wont stop moving


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pregnant? definately, but how long is trickier. How does she look head on. Is she very fat?


----------



## Mike83 (Apr 25, 2006)

I put the first one in the net today,

I have a power filter so I dont want any fry to get sucked up, could I put some foam over the filter pick up and it wont compramise the filter or water?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, put some foam over the intake. You should rinse it periodically but it shouldn't hurt the filtration. You can buy a "foam prefilter" or just make one. I've had fry sucked up into the filter do just fine, but I was just lucky.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah shes pregnant but she has about a week to go


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

right before she has em the fish will chase her a little bit, and the end of her stomach will be right square,
once the other fish start chasing her put her in the fry net/breeder


----------



## Mike83 (Apr 25, 2006)

I had her in there, but I just took her out, after reading your good post, Im glad I did, thanks.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i had a really fat pregnant sword tial that i put in the breeder net to soon and she died :*(


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i had a really fat pregnant sword tial that i put in the breeder net to soon and she died :*(


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My swordtail is about to pop.......but I don't want to stress her out. I have a ton of fake and live plants and if some of the fry get lucky when I clean the tank and suction them up.....I'll keep them. Otherwise I'm afraid their fishie food.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

the probelm is always that their really small somtimes to small to transport before they go bye bye in a fish.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, I got lucky when I was cleaning my gravel and got ONE swordtail baby.......like, miraculously lucky. I'm keeping that little dude. I put him through hell!


----------

